# Tip for Malaseb users!



## CorvusCorax (17 December 2009)

Hi there,

For anyone using Malaseb (I am, again 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) I personally have found it very hard to get it to lather properly on his baldy bits and also to get it right into my boy's skin (gawd bless GSDs and their bloody double coats!!!) as his hair is very dense and harsh.
So today I tried something different - a shower puff!

First of all I made sure it was new/clean and had no human products on it, then I filled a small bowl with warm water and put in a good splurge of the shampoo, then dunked the scrunchie and then a bit more shampoo directly onto it.

Obviously I was giving it a gentle squeeze on to him where he has removed hair, not exfoliating already irritated skin, and giving it a bit more welly to get it at scabby bits underneath his coat - and it worked really well, reached parts of him I always had found hard to reach before.

Dunno if that will help anyone but I found it much improved our Malaseb experience!

Now, please give me a kick up the arse for deciding to change his food  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and lots of vibes that he will gradually stop de-furring himself...


----------



## brightmount (17 December 2009)

Thanks for that, glad to have found a use at last for those scrunchie things you always seem to get in gift packs!


----------



## CAYLA (17 December 2009)

You changed his fod 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 bad mammy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thats nearly as bad as me locking the little blue whip in the freezing cold garage accidentally for 2 hours last night 
	
	
		
		
	


	













I always put the shampoo into a jug then blast the shower in to make loads of bubbles then pour along the back rather than squirt shampoo onto dog, it takes up alot more shampoo and u get no lather 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I take it u are putting him back on same food then?


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 December 2009)

Well as mine have to go outside my old routine was chasing him around with a watering can, rubbing shampoo in then chasing him around with the watering can again 
	
	
		
		
	


	





That's another good tip!

Yes, back onto Arden Grange.
It is his usual places, the sweaty bits (tummy, under elbows and thighs, his throat, croup and just below his eyes and he has started his lower legs too, and the only variable has been the change of diet.
I wouldn't have thought the tree pollen would affect him badly at this time of year? And his waterworks are fine, so I don't think he is externalising anything.


----------



## Blue-bear (17 December 2009)

thats actually a really useful hint as i really resent using so much of the stuff when its so expensive


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 December 2009)

Aaw sorry the lad has started itching again, had hoped you had beaten it.  Good tip about the malaseb, haven't had to use it for a while but used to despair of getting it worked in through the old undercoat!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 December 2009)

When I did a google search to feel certain that I guessed right about what a shower puff was, I came across this How to make your own shower puff .


I'm another one sending sympathy for getting anything down to the skin in a double coat. Even after they've been swimming, if I feel with my fingers through their Spitz coats, their skin is still usually dry. 
When it comes to bathing with shampoo, I have since long used the method of pouring a small amount of the shampoo I want to use in to an empty, clean bottle, add some warm water, close the lid and shake before I use it. It gets in to the wet coat much better that way but if I really want to be certain on it getting down to the skin, I have to shampoo twice.


Fingers crossed that your use of a shower puff really got the Malaseb to the places where it was needed the most and that changing back to his old food helps.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 December 2009)

Cheers guys, hope this sorts it out, I thought I had it managed, silly me!


----------

